# Redfish Regatta t-shirts so far



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure I missed a couple... here's what I have.

T shirts so far...

seacapt 1XL 1L 1 kids small

bonita dan 1XXL 1L 3M

Msstdog XXL

Capt Caveman XXXXXL

Stressless 1 L

nextstep 1XL 1L

reef donkey 1XXL 2XL

konz XXXXL

karon 1M

Wharf Rat XXXL

I need to get the order in in a couple days... I should have plenty of medium, large, and XL... I need you big boy and kids orders today or tommorrow.

Jim


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

You can count me in for a large and my buddy Duayne will probably get an xL.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

That would be 2 extra lg. not 1 xxl. Knew you'd screw it up! oke


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Put me down for 1 -XL

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

XL for me please. Thanks


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Jim, 2 large for me!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

ya got ours correct thanks!:letsdrink


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm just gonna need that one that says CHAMPION on it


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i will take a Large...can i pick it up the morning of?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep... all shirts will be available the day of the tourney... we'll work out delivery, before, during, (just don't get in the way when we get those triple hookups!!!) or after.

Jim


----------



## Badfish2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silly question: Is there anyway to purchase a shirt only? :clap:clap:clapI love the fish, Karon, it is beautiful! :bowdown:bowdownSorry to say, we don't have a boat so we can't enter. But if there is anyway possible I could just buy a shirt, that would be awesome!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Kris,

ABSOLUTELY you can get a shirt...justPM me your address and your order... when you get the shirt, send me a check.

Jim

525-1859

[email protected]


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way, here's the shirt...



















The smaller image on the bottom left will be the image above the left front pocket

And OBVIOUSLY, only MY shirts will have "CHAMPION" emblazoned across the top.

Jim


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

My Champion shirt looks great Jim,Thanks man. Oh,I'll need that one in a Med.too besides the regular order that ya screwed up. (See previous post) On a side note,thanks for making the shirt order arrangements and for putting together another Regatta. I'm gettin kind of filled up inside now,NOT! :moon


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

make sure the champion shirt is in XXL so if I dry it i can still were it ALL YEAR LONG :moon


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Jim, Put me in for 1 L and 1 XL please. 

Thank You


----------



## wmcoman (Nov 1, 2008)

Put me down for a XXXXL so when it shrinks I can still wear it Thanks


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Please put me down for 2 L. 

Thanks!

PanhandlePhinsPhan


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I posted on the trash talking one... but guess here is better

Ill take 2 large (I know i said 1 med 1 large earlier but i didnt think about shrinkage)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

What is the damage on the shirt there old timer. Gotta make sure we have enough prize money to cover all my costs.:moon


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Shirts are $13.00 each... 

XXL $14.00

XXXL $15.00

XXXXL and bigger$16.00

Jim

PS... I'm up in Minneapolis for annual training until tommorrow evening, so I can't arrange shirt delivery until Saturday.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Jim,

I'll take 1 xxl and 2 med.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Large for me.


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Are the shirts still available? Thanks, Boo


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have one Small, and 2 XXXL left...

Jim

PS... ALWAYS under order, if not, you'll lose money. Just MY opinion after4 years of losing a little money.

PPS... NOT bitching, I was neverconcerned enough to track down every order.


----------



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

I`ll take one of the 3x, if you have it. let me know how to get up with you.

Markus


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim - sent you a PM yesterday after I saw this.



Hall


----------

